# Marchon bigfoot Truck Binding



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Guys
Has anyone had the Marchon Bigfoot chassis apart and if so could you explain how to disassemble it. do the wheels need to be removed? I have had many slots cars apart but none like this one and I do not want to break it. Any help or advise would be great. Thanks


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

I've not taken mine apart, but I started. 

Basically, the wheels are the most challenging. I tell you what would work good, is Monster Jam truck customizers make this wheel puller thing that works great for trucks, which I think would work great for Marchon monsters too.

You can google monster jam wheel puller to find some results. 

Once you get the wheels off, the casing should be easy to disassemble. There are if I'm not mistaken, some weird gearing going on in there so you want to be mindful of where what comes from to reassemble it properly.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The monster track from marchon concept may have been the idea of John peckham of greenbrier.

go to hoscar.net you should find his email there.
I know he now working a new monster truck setup.

he may know how to work on the marchon truck


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I was able to use a very thin needle nose pilers and a flat blade screwdriver to get the wheels off. I held the axles with the needle nose and pried with flat blade on the inside of the wheel. Working slowly they did come off. The housing come apart as you said. Binding was caused by a broken gear. Now to find a replacement . Thanks again you guys rock !


----------

